# Iphone 6 plus non glare screen



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone else notice the difference in the new iPhone screen? I wanted to take a picture and , of course, in the sun, couldn't see the screen on my iPad mini. Decided to try my new iPhone and it was very clear. Then I tried in the car, as passenger, not driver, and could read emails, surf the net, read books, etc.. The paper white stills wins for reading, but for a multifunction device, the new iPhone is great. Being able to view pictures while still having the option to reshoot is a big plus to me.


----------

